# Football Tips website through Artificial Intelligence and Machine Learning Models



## punters302 (Oct 13, 2022)

Hello Everybody! We have the pleasure to introduce you our Artificial Intelligence tipster website that gives soccer predictions through ai machine learning models.

Check our website for more details here

How is our AI working? Check here detailed guide

We also have a VIP Tip Daily provided by the AI 
You can see the past results here


----------



## punters302 (Oct 15, 2022)

15.10.2022 VIP TIP : Italy Serie B : Parma - Reginna : Both Teams to Score @ 1.80


----------



## punters302 (Oct 19, 2022)

*New Module Development for VIP Tips: **Goaliero.com*

TEAMS / MATCHES WITH THE HIGHEST OVER 2.5 / AVG GOALS per MATCH​TEAMS / MATCHES WITH THE HIGHEST OVER 9.5 CORNERS​TEAMS / MATCHES WITH THE HIGHEST BTTS​


----------



## punters302 (Oct 20, 2022)

*New Module Development added for VIP Tips: **Goaliero.com*

TEAMS / MATCHES WITH THE HIGHEST UNDER 2.5 GOALS PER MATCH


----------



## punters302 (Oct 27, 2022)

Goaliero.com AI Football Tips - Vip TIPS Section date 25.10 - Both Teams to Score


----------



## punters302 (Oct 27, 2022)

Goaliero.com AI Football Tips - Vip TIPS Section date 26.10 - Both Teams to Score


----------

